# Pictus cat question



## FishMatt (May 12, 2010)

I might be worring to much but how do I know my pictus cat is eating I never do see him eating he doesn't eat algae grazers shirmp pellets he does eat a fish flake every now and then I know he is a bottom feeder. But when I feed my cats he looks at their food like yuck I don't want to eat that but I have had him for a bout a month but I'm just worried he's starving I their a way to tell or just watch him closely because he used to come out to eat but he hides all day or is thier something I need to feed him? He can't eat things of the bottom its clean so what to do.


Thank you so much for reading this if you don't haver a anwser that fine I'm just worring then.


----------



## Ghost Knife (Mar 12, 2008)

Pictus Cats mainly eat at night and during the early morning hours. They also need to be kept in groups of 4 or 5 or larger since they are extremely social with each other, but for that to happen you'll need at least a 40-50 gallon tank. They usually prefer sinking shrimp pellets and algae wafers.


----------



## FishMatt (May 12, 2010)

So I may need to buy more pictus cats so that may be why he is not eating.


----------



## Ghost Knife (Mar 12, 2008)

FishMatt said:


> So I may need to buy more pictus cats so that may be why he is not eating.


It's a possibility, but 20 gallons is barely large enough for 3 and I would get a group of about 5-7.


----------



## toddnbecka (Jun 30, 2006)

Looking at your stocking, you really have bigger problems than the pictus. 
Common pleco's will grow well over 12" rather quickly if given proper care and conditions. 
The Synodontis featherfin wll grow to about 7-8" just as quickly. 
The corydoras is the only catfish on your list suitable for a 20 gallon tank, and they're also a schooling fish. Same with the tetra and hatchetfish.
Goldfish don't mix well with "tropical" fish, they really need cooler temps.


----------



## Revolution1221 (Apr 20, 2010)

toddnbecka said:


> Looking at your stocking, you really have bigger problems than the pictus.
> Common pleco's will grow well over 12" rather quickly if given proper care and conditions.
> The Synodontis featherfin wll grow to about 7-8" just as quickly.
> The corydoras is the only catfish on your list suitable for a 20 gallon tank, and they're also a schooling fish. Same with the tetra and hatchetfish.
> Goldfish don't mix well with "tropical" fish, they really need cooler temps.


i agree with everything except the pleco statement plecos can grow well above 12" inches without proper care it may take them slightly longer but it will happen i had some lady today bring in a 20" pleco she had in a 20 gallon tank didn't have it very long never fed it algae wafers or anything ive seen this scenario multiple times people having them in 10 gallon tanks that they reach from one end to the other and the tail is curled against the glass even have heard of them breaking a tank because they get so stressed that being said its not always the case sometimes they can become stunted and stop growing except tiny little bit at a time but ive seen a lot of pleco's that outgrow there tank i guess it all depends tho.


----------



## FishMatt (May 12, 2010)

I know one day I will give my pleco to a pet store when he gets to big. Good news my pictus cat ate part of a algae grazer last night so thanks for all the help .


----------



## Ghost Knife (Mar 12, 2008)

FishMatt said:


> I know one day I will give my pleco to a pet store when he gets to big. Good news my pictus cat ate part of a algae grazer last night so thanks for all the help .


So when are you getting a larger tank? That seems to be your only long term solution.


----------



## FishMatt (May 12, 2010)

So you think I need a bigger tank? I can't keep setting up bigger tanks I just set up the 20 gal and I live in a small house I may just have to give some fish to my local pet shop thats my only other option.


----------



## Ghost Knife (Mar 12, 2008)

FishMatt said:


> So you think I need a bigger tank? I can't keep setting up bigger tanks I just set up the 20 gal and I live in a small house I may just have to give some fish to my local pet shop thats my only other option.


You need a larger tank if you intend to keep Pictus Cats the way they are supposed to be kept and let's not forget about the potential size of that Common Pleco. If space is an issue then I suggest maybe a 50 or 60 gallon tall tank, which leaves a smaller footprint.


----------

